# Mini spotlights



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Will the mini spotlights sold on monsterguts.com offer enough light for tombstones? I was thinking about getting the warm white ones, just not sure if it will be bright enough. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Check out the Davis Graveyard gallery photos. That's exactly what they use (they even the warm white) to illuminate each tombstone in their large cemetery. In fact there was a thread on this on another forum in early 2009.

http://www.davisgraveyard.com/Gallery.htm

I loved the look so much I'm going this same route myself! Good luck with yours!


----------

